# Gps



## RanchoEMT (May 11, 2011)

I searched for other GPS threads but couldn't find any comparing the different Brands/Models that work best for EMS employees.  I work in an area roughly 40 miles long... so its often easy to get turned around or misplaced in an unfamiliar area.  Some GPS' have 'Nearest hospital' options that easily route you to the nearest facility, some even have the nearest specific hospital(s). "Nearest STEMI Center" for example.   I known very well where the nearest STEMI Centers are in my area but again, being able to map in while in an unfamiliar area with one click is something that interests me.

Do any of you use a specific make/model, considering price, that works well for you????


----------



## crazycajun (May 11, 2011)

I use the Garmin 3790. I think any GPS will work and here is how. On your day off go to the hospitals you want to map out. Use the coordinates and make them a favorite. Name them appropriately and when you need to go there just click navigate to favorites and pick your hospital. Works great even with the cheaper models.


----------



## Motojunkie (May 11, 2011)

Garmin 205w

Can be had for about $99 most places and has the stuff you want. I used it on nearly every call before it was stolen and it never failed.


----------



## socalmedic (May 11, 2011)

My area is about 5000 sq miles, I use the garmin nuvi 1450. 5 inch screen is east to see at a glance and have all the hospitals in the favorites. It bE never sent me to the wrong address. It actually works better than the rig mdt.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 11, 2011)

GPS? what's that? Haha. We get a call over the radio and then the address is sent to our pager. We use the good ole Thomas guides to map us in and out. For those rare times I find the the iPhone map works pretty well.


----------



## RanchoEMT (May 11, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> It actually works better than the rig mdt.



Your MDT GPS Actually Works!?!??! I've been trying to get that :censored::censored::censored::censored:'n thing to work for about 9 months now.


----------



## RanchoEMT (May 11, 2011)

firefite said:


> For those rare times I find the the iPhone map works pretty well.



On a side note, I was working BLS and was transporting out of area a 5150 (prior overdose) who wasn't given Narcan(or alike) coverage. The drugs in her system kicked back in mid-transport and she started to circle.  I went code3 for about 10 minutes driving in circles, passing people repeatedly, using a damn phone app trying to find the nearest out of area receiving hospital. :wacko: 
We saved her tho.


----------



## socalmedic (May 11, 2011)

RanchoEMT said:


> Your MDT GPS Actually Works!?!??!



from time to time, which is why i bought my own GPS... got to love AMR B)


----------



## johnrsemt (May 12, 2011)

GPS what be great for off base responses:  but most of the GPS's I have seen don't have very many of the dirt roads on them;  and we have over 5,000 miles of dirt roads in the area that we cover..


----------



## Sasha (May 12, 2011)

I use google maps navigator on my droid. To find the nearest hospital, you press the button, say "Hospital" and bam. You select the nearest place with hospital in the name. 

Don't even need the address, just speak the name, ala "Death And Neglect Health Care and Rehab" and it'll bring it up.

Never even touched a mapbook.


----------

